# Colorado



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

My prayers go out to all impacted by this senseless act of violence. Only wish a ccw had been there. Maybe not as many would have lost. Their lives or been injured.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Is is such a tragedy. Hopefully they do not let this coward live for any length of time. Who the hell shoots 50 unarmed people in a movie theater.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Let this be a reason to Carry, not the other way around! Praying for all!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> *Let this be a reason to Carry*, not the other way around! Praying for all!


Absolutely!


Colorado is a CCW state as well as an open carry state (except for Denver city limits) and not a single person in that theater had a gun to shoot back at this mother effer??????????


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Sick people out there..

That is why I carry a gun.....

Everywhere I can legally have one with me.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Someone open carrying would have never been allowed entry into the theater...

Concealed carry on the other hand - should be practiced 24/7.

Unfortunately, the liberal reaction to this isolated incident by a lone nut case - will be a renewed call for restrictions / ban on assault weapons & high capacity magazines since it sounds like an AR-15 & Beta C-type magazines were reportedly used...

All weapons involved were legally purchased at Gander Mountain & Bass Pro (4 stores total) - according to federal law enforcement sources.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is sad indeed.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

scubapro said:


> Someone open carrying would have never been allowed entry into the theater...
> 
> Concealed carry on the other hand - should be practiced 24/7.
> 
> ...




And Romney will agree with them....

*Gun control*

During his 2002 gubernatorial campaign, Romney had been a supporter of the federal assault weapons ban, and had also said he believed "in the rights of those who hunt to responsibly own and use firearms."[92] On July 1, 2004, Romney signed a permanent state ban on assault weapons, saying at the signing ceremony for the new law, "Deadly assault weapons have no place in Massachusetts. These guns are not made for recreation or self-defense. They are instruments of destruction with the sole purpose of hunting down and killing people."[93] The law extended a temporary measure that had been in effect since 1998 and covered weapons such as the AK-47, Uzi, and MAC-10.[93] The same law also modified some other aspects of general firearms licensing regulations.[93]


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

WW2 your right he will. He sucks but isn't near as bad as the alternative. Thanks for being a liberal wack and never let a good tragety go to waste, always gotta further your whack agenda.

As for the famiy members and the victims I send out prayers and the best of luck for a quick recovery.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> WW2 your right he will. He sucks but isn't near as bad as the alternative. Thanks for being a liberal wack and never let a good tragety go to waste, always gotta further your whack agenda.
> 
> As for the famiy members and the victims I send out prayers and the best of luck for a quick recovery.




Actually, I posted in RESPONSE to the political comments.

Since when is pointing out that Romney is anti-gun a liberal stance? That's pretty much the point moron. He is the liberal. Not me.

And you're wrong. The alternative is Gary Johnson. Who is WAY better than both Obama AND Romney.


I find it hilarious that you didn't comment on ANY of the comments above mine that were not about the tragedy at all but pro carry comments which are political in nature. You got all the way down to my PRO GUN stance with your nonsensical post.


I guess you also missed the post in here that was politically motivated some 5 hours before I made my comment. I guess it's ok to take advantage of the tragedy as long as you agree with it eh?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/shooting-batman-movie-opening-125578/


----------

